# 2020 Atlas Cross Sport SEL R-Line - Pyrite Silver Metallic



## Killerboots (Apr 5, 2020)

Hey all,

I recently picked up a 2020 Atlas Cross Sport SEL R-Line in Pyrite Silver Metallic. I've been scouring the web for several weeks to find this particular trim but it's been a challenge as there's only a handful of them available right now and the closest was over 200 miles away. That wasn't going to work given the current environment.

Perfect timing, as this one rolled off the truck at Smith VW this past week my friend at the dealer notified me immediately. We had been looking for white, black and blue but this silver looked great with the gloss black accents. Plus, I know how well silver hides dirt since my allroad is also silver. So, I made the trip from PA down to DE to snag this. 

Really loving the r-line appearance upgrades, full paint along the lower doors, black headliner, perforated steering wheel and other little bits. The 21" wheels really compliment the overall look too. A few options were already included: monster mats, heavy duty trunk liner, privacy cover and road side assistance kit.

Because my wife will be driving this, I'm not going to modify like crazy, so I'll stick to a few OEM touches. I've heard Audi Q7 Thule roof rack cross bars will fit but I'm waiting to hear confirmation before ordering.

I'll post any updates in the future but for now, here are some photos to complete my introduction.

Cheers!


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow that’s gorgeous!! I’ve been looking at Q8s just casually but this R-Line decked out version is just as nice. Is it just the one engine option for now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Killerboots (Apr 5, 2020)

SuitUp007 said:


> Wow that’s gorgeous!! I’ve been looking at Q8s just casually but this R-Line decked out version is just as nice. Is it just the one engine option for now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I love the Q8 as well! These have a similar shape and size I think.

We tested the full size Atlas and the Cross Sport. Loved both but ultimately felt this was the better fit for us. The wife drives an Explorer now so wanted something a little smaller.

From what I can gather, the R-Line gets just the V6 engine option.


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Man now ur making me want to consider this! I have my 2010 Touareg for sale and about to buy a 2013 Audi S8 but now might consider this as I love the Q8 and may prefer the latest tech and gadgets versus an Audi from 2013. 

Still undecided. We have a 2019 Tiguan but 2.5 SE with basic options. I’d have to go check out your trim level to see if I feel blown away or not and if so, I may just lease one but I’d want the V6 version as I love to have power too. 

I’m a realtor in the DC area and don’t really drive more than 10k miles annually. So it’s an S8 or even now possibly this truck like yours! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Killerboots (Apr 5, 2020)

SuitUp007 said:


> Man now ur making me want to consider this! I have my 2010 Touareg for sale and about to buy a 2013 Audi S8 but now might consider this as I love the Q8 and may prefer the latest tech and gadgets versus an Audi from 2013.
> 
> Still undecided. We have a 2019 Tiguan but 2.5 SE with basic options. I’d have to go check out your trim level to see if I feel blown away or not and if so, I may just lease one but I’d want the V6 version as I love to have power too.
> 
> ...


Check one out if you can, dealers in my state have been closed since the middle of March on the sales side but maybe you’ll have luck where you are. There are some great deals and 0% financing right now if you pull the trigger.

I was looking at previous gen Q7’s but ultimately decided something with all the latest tech would be better for us and the two kiddos.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Looks fantastic. :thumbup: Nice photography too.


----------



## Killerboots (Apr 5, 2020)

mhjett said:


> Looks fantastic. :thumbup: Nice photography too.


Thank you! Looking forward to learning more about this platform on here and sharing additional photos along the way.


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

If you have Facebook you should definitely consider finding a group and joining it. It’s way more active than any forum left today. For example I’m in the VW Touareg Owners group (2 of them) and the amount of daily interactions is crazy. If you ever post a question you quickly get a dozen responses. I love using those groups for times of help needed and everyone tries to help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Killerboots said:


> Check one out if you can, dealers in my state have been closed since the middle of March on the sales side but maybe you’ll have luck where you are. There are some great deals and 0% financing right now if you pull the trigger.
> 
> I was looking at previous gen Q7’s but ultimately decided something with all the latest tech would be better for us and the two kiddos.


This is how I might feel too. Test driving a few more S8 over the next few weeks and now I’m gonna stop in and test drive the V6 Cross Sport and see how I like it. Once I sell my 2010 Touareg I definitely want to get into a new daily driver. Love my Touareg but I need to go back to newer tech especially something with driver and safety assistance features. I don’t tow or do that much long distance driving anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

They are great looking I have to get out and take better pictures 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

Congratulations! that silver looks great! I much prefer your wheels to the ones on my SEL. I need to upload some pics of my new Cross Sport.


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

So I went to my local VW today and told that no SEL Premium R-Line in stock anywhere yet and might be about another 1-2 months before they start rolling off assembly line again in Chattanooga. 

Test drove an SEL V6 just to get the feel of it. Very spacious, practically an Atlas minus the 3rd row. Rear seat leg room is miles lol. The V6 was okay, nothing too crazy. Wasn’t happy about the fuel economy at just 18/22. 

Don’t the SEL Premium R-Line come with Fender Audio? 

If it’s possible to lease one of these top trim levels for around $600-650/mo with little due at signing, I might consider it. Otherwise if it’s way more then I might just go the purchase route on an S8. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

SuitUp007 said:


> So I went to my local VW today and told that no SEL Premium R-Line in stock anywhere yet and might be about another 1-2 months before they start rolling off assembly line again in Chattanooga.
> 
> Test drove an SEL V6 just to get the feel of it. Very spacious, practically an Atlas minus the 3rd row. Rear seat leg room is miles lol. The V6 was okay, nothing too crazy. Wasn’t happy about the fuel economy at just 18/22.
> 
> ...


Hey, just a quick note, they are lying to you... I was at Joseph VW late last week and just grabbed this screen cap now to prove what i saw. There are 2 SEL-P R-Lines loaded at Joseph VW here in Cincinnati. The white one has the tan interior and the grey looks amazing....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

gthoffman said:


> Hey, just a quick note, they are lying to you... I was at Joseph VW late last week and just grabbed this screen cap now to prove what i saw. There are 2 SEL-P R-Lines loaded at Joseph VW here in Cincinnati. The white one has the tan interior and the grey looks amazing....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the grey one...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

gthoffman said:


> And the grey one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for sharing that! Those are gorgeous! Perhaps those dealers got lucky with getting these in before production stopped? 

Would love to go and see one locally to really play around with it and see if it’s something I’d like to own for 36 months lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B5.5 4EVER (Jun 11, 2009)

Damn I thought they were supposed to be cheaper then regular Atlas:banghead: I remember VW was complaining that Touareg wasn't selling here in US because it was too expensive... So they stopped getting them here, and now trying to push these for the price of Touareg, crazy!


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

B5.5 4EVER said:


> Damn I thought they were supposed to be cheaper then regular Atlas:banghead: I remember VW was complaining that Touareg wasn't selling here in US because it was too expensive... So they stopped getting them here, and now trying to push these for the price of Touareg, crazy!


Apples for apples, the Cross Sport is cheaper. Keep in mind there is no R-Line available on the Atlas SEL-P.


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

mhjett said:


> Apples for apples, the Cross Sport is cheaper. Keep in mind there is no R-Line available on the Atlas SEL-P.


The new incoming 2021 Atlas hitting showrooms this summer I think, you can finally get SEL Premium R-Line 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

SuitUp007 said:


> The new incoming 2021 Atlas hitting showrooms this summer I think, you can finally get SEL Premium R-Line
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2021s are already on lots, same dealer has one in the new Racing Green color... but it’s only the SEL, not a P or P/R... which would cost more. I’m sure a fully loaded SEL-P R-line is going to be $52k+ sticker...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azzurro (May 6, 2001)

Nice!


----------



## NJAlltrack (Mar 2, 2017)

Was that Winner VW by chance? I’m in MD, but they have one I’m interested in. Can I ask how they were to deal with and how you felt about price? Not sure if you leased or purchased. If you bought with the 0% for 72 months, did they still give a good price with that?

Thanks either way and enjoy your ride!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

SuitUp007 said:


> The new incoming 2021 Atlas hitting showrooms this summer I think, you can finally get SEL Premium R-Line
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure without pulling up the order guide but I think you're right, that occurred to me right after I posted...


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

NJAlltrack said:


> Was that Winner VW by chance? I’m in MD, but they have one I’m interested in. Can I ask how they were to deal with and how you felt about price? Not sure if you leased or purchased. If you bought with the 0% for 72 months, did they still give a good price with that?
> 
> Thanks either way and enjoy your ride!
> 
> ...


I’m not sure if you’re asking me, but the dealership I’m referencing is Joseph VW in Cincinnati. Great to deal with, happy to share my deal, but it’s not a cross sport, it’s a 2019 SEL-P bought in Nov ‘19.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJAlltrack (Mar 2, 2017)

gthoffman said:


> I’m not sure if you’re asking me, but the dealership I’m referencing is Joseph VW in Cincinnati. Great to deal with, happy to share my deal, but it’s not a cross sport, it’s a 2019 SEL-P bought in Nov ‘19.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, should’ve been clear. I was asking the OP, Killerboots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

